# I need tips on how to breed my scorpions



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a male and a female asian forest scorpion. I have seen them do the "mating dance" twice now and I'm not entirely sure if the female is gravid or not. I need some tips on how to make the breeding process successful. I would appreciate any tips on making the breeding successful.


----------



## Mila (Aug 19, 2017)

well the only way to know is to wait long enough for the eggs to become visible. youll see yellowish white balls on her belly if shes gravid.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 19, 2017)

You can look for the spermatophore! And be sure to provide a smooth surface for the male to deposit the spermatophore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

how big of a smooth surface? I put in a small piece of cardboard about the size of a credit card.


----------



## Mila (Aug 19, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> how big of a smooth surface? I put in a small piece of cardboard about the size of a credit card.


Sperm is a liquid. Liquids don't like cardboard. The males basically stick a "sack" of sperm onto a surface then the female walks over it and pushes the sperm inside of her. The surface needs to be somewhat water resistant. I.e a cork bark hide


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh I figured it would be more solid. I will find something else. I don't have a cork bark hide. Is there anything else that I can use? I can't go to the store right now.


----------



## Mila (Aug 19, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> Oh I figured it would be more solid. I will find something else.


It has a high viscosity but is not a solid. They usually deposit it onto the top of the hide


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Right now I'm using the lid of the large deli cup it came in.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Mila said:


> It has a high viscosity but is not a solid. They usually deposit it onto the top of the hide


 The hide I have is wood but it's not very smooth.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't you have a flat rock? It would work great!


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> Don't you have a flat rock? It would work great!


I do have a flat rock but I don't know where it is, if I did I would have used it. I will look for it when I get the chance.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 19, 2017)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> Let us know how it goes!


I will try.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I do have a flat rock but I don't know where it is, if I did I would have used it. I will look for it when I get the chance.


I am about to go rock hunting to try and find a flat rock. I do know how to sterilize the rocks, so I'm good there.


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Aug 19, 2017)

Honestly I have had offspring from this sp. all i did was put them in the same container lol. and she was gravid quite fast after that, I have a normal setup of coconut fiber and 2 wood hides, they often sleep together at first but now they sleep in separate hides and the male likes climbing on top of her hide if you know what i mean


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

CreepTumorXD said:


> Honestly I have had offspring from this sp. all i did was put them in the same container lol. and she was gravid quite fast after that, I have a normal setup of coconut fiber and 2 wood hides, they often sleep together at first but now they sleep in separate hides and the male likes climbing on top of her hide if you know what i mean


My setup is very similar.


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Aug 19, 2017)

well I never really added anything to help them out but it ended up working, the flat rock idea does seem like it might help however


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 19, 2017)

CreepTumorXD said:


> well I never really added anything to help them out but it ended up working, the flat rock idea does seem like it might help however


What substrate do you use.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 20, 2017)

The bigger the better for the thing they mate on.  8X8 inches or bigger, something like the rough side of a floor tile, slate, I often use hardiboard that I cut up.  You don't want the male to have to search around so much and then miss a small thing to glue it down on.  I've take them outside to put on the porch before, concrete.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 20, 2017)

I have something for the male to put his spermatophore on. I haven't seen them mating though, is there any way to encourage mating?


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 21, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> I have something for the male to put his spermatophore on. I haven't seen them mating though, is there any way to encourage mating?


Not really.  They will do it if/when they want.  

Keep them well fed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 21, 2017)

Ok. Can stress make them not want to mate?


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, for sure. Anyway, there is no reasont to hurry, they are Scorpiones, not Ephemeroptera! Ahahah! 
Seriously, I think that if the condition are right, they will mate when they want without any problem!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 21, 2017)

Maybe you could separate them for a little while if you can for maybe a few days or a week or something like that. The mating dance probably took a lot out of them so give 'em a nice fat cricket. I imagine their chemoreceptors are shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 21, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> Ok. Can stress make them not want to mate?


Yes


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 23, 2017)

I got some rocks. Do they look good?


----------



## Mila (Aug 24, 2017)

Put the rocks in boiling water before putting them into the enclosure


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 24, 2017)

I know I need to boil them. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Hottenttotta (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi to all here. Whose needing help for scorpion breeding? I might help u.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 25, 2017)

Hottenttotta said:


> Hi to all here. Whose needing help for scorpion breeding? I might help u.


Me


----------



## Scorpionluva (Aug 25, 2017)

You can leave them together and eventually she will become gravid if they successfully mate but as the saying goes ... absence makes the heart grow fonder
You can always remove the male for a week or 2 and introduce him back into her tank. This can trigger almost an instant breeding response once they find each other.  Then if they mate you can watch if she accepts the sperm ( since youll have a nice flat stone now for him to deposit it on )   this method has worked for me with a few species ive kept together for a long time and didnt seem to see any females become gravid or birth.  Best of luck with your breeding attempt  !


----------



## Hottenttotta (Aug 25, 2017)

What type of scorpion? What instar are the Female and Male? Just for basic, 8 instar for female, 7 instar for male. But some female can be breed in 7 instar stage. Let me know what type of scorpions u have. Forest, Bark and Dessert. Or u can inbox me. Tnx


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 27, 2017)

The female has become aggressive and noticeably fatter almost over night. I did put a lot of crickets in the other day. I can't tell if she is gravid, fat, or about to molt. This happened yesterday almost entirely. The male is also fatter but, the male is not all that noticeable it's just when you really look at him. Female is very noticeable and she hasn't been aggressive until she got "fat".


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 27, 2017)

No way that she becoming fatter overnight lead to she becoming pregnant. If from a day to the other she is fatter is just because she ate! That said, she could be gravid, don't know.


----------



## Mila (Aug 27, 2017)

She'll be fat from food. The eggs don't grow to a size of notice over night. Some scorpion gestation periods are longer than humans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Aug 27, 2017)

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> No way that she becoming fatter overnight lead to she becoming pregnant. If from a day to the other she is fatter is just because she ate! That said, she could be gravid, don't know.


Ok that's what I figured. But why is she suddenly angry all the time?


----------



## Hottenttotta (Aug 28, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> The female has become aggressive and noticeably fatter almost over night. I did put a lot of crickets in the other day. I can't tell if she is gravid, fat, or about to molt. This happened yesterday almost entirely. The male is also fatter but, the male is not all that noticeable it's just when you really look at him. Female is very noticeable and she hasn't been aggressive until she got "fat".


Don't overfeed ur scorpions boss. Just 1/week or Adult cricket is ok for 10-14days. As long as there's always a water in water dish. Try to used flash light on ur female. U can see some yellow dot in her tummy's side. Happy keeping boss.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento (Aug 28, 2017)

VaejovisCarolineanusSDS said:


> Ok that's what I figured. But why is she suddenly angry all the time?


Scorpion do it, they also fast for some periods without a reason. If you wanna now if your scorpion is pregnant, just wait.


----------

